# What's the Matter with Matthew?



## bookslover (Jun 15, 2009)

Does anyone know what's the matter with Matthew Henry (my avatar)? He's looking a little bug-eyed. Has he been up studying all night? Is he on a Jolt Cola buzz? Has he just found out that his wife is pregnant for the 10th time? 

He seems just a tad...well...agitated. Any guesses?


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 15, 2009)

Looks like his collar mighta been a little tight...


----------



## Ivan (Jun 15, 2009)

He just found out you used him as an avatar....and he has no idea what an avatar is!!!


----------



## A.J. (Jun 15, 2009)

He wanted to look like that so that someone from the 21st century will ask why he looked that way.


----------



## ExGentibus (Jun 15, 2009)

"Hmm, that sushi wasn't so fresh after all..."


----------



## OPC'n (Jun 15, 2009)

He needs some milk of mag!


----------



## ClayPot (Jun 15, 2009)

He was from England right? Maybe he witnessed that "bike ride" mentioned on PB yesterday.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 15, 2009)

Probably still a little miffed at the lack of love shown to him by the WHI.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 15, 2009)

Joshua said:


> , Ben, I was thinkin' the same thing.



Well great minds think alike...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## christiana (Jun 15, 2009)

Thats exopthalmos for sure!


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Theogenes (Jun 15, 2009)

Perhaps Hyperthyroidism....


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 15, 2009)

He's one nanosecond away from barfing (he had a REALLY fast portrait painter).....


He was competing for the Puritan Funny Face Contest. John "rubber face" Owens won first prize though when he pulled his lower up over his nose.

He was straining at holding his breath because he forgot to wash his powdered wig and "it stinketh."



Or,

He just heard that he was not part of a true church: http://http://www.puritanboard.com/f18/baptist-churches-not-true-churches-49602/


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 15, 2009)

I asked his great, great, great, great, great, great, great grandson, Marty. He couldn't see the problem.






All in favor say "eye."


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 15, 2009)

Bangers and mash for lunch...for the 3rd day in a row.

-----Added 6/15/2009 at 07:26:55 EST-----



DMcFadden said:


> I asked his great, great, great, great, great, great, great grandson, Marty. He couldn't see the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how about I-gor


----------



## Berean (Jun 15, 2009)

Matt's skivvies are waaaaay too tight!


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 15, 2009)

bookslover said:


> *What's the matter with Matthew*




Don't know, but I love the question. For some reason, it just cracks me up that you would ask what is the matter with Matthew Henry.


----------



## Narnian (Jun 15, 2009)

Mrs. Henry?


----------



## Grymir (Jun 16, 2009)

He just read Barth....


----------



## Ivan (Jun 16, 2009)

Grymir said:


> He just read Barth....



I'd say Tillich!


----------



## Hadassah (Jun 16, 2009)

Rangerus said:


>



 Creepy doog!


----------



## Ivan (Jun 16, 2009)

A blue eye and a brown eye! WOW!!


----------



## AThornquist (Jun 16, 2009)

Hadassah said:


> Creepy doog!



Que? I took care of it.


----------



## nicnap (Jun 16, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Probably still a little miffed at the lack of love shown to him by the WHI.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Jun 16, 2009)

I thought this thread was going to be about brother Winzer.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, I thought that too when I read the title!


----------



## A.J. (Jun 16, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> I thought this thread was going to be about brother Winzer.



 I think I had that thought as well.


----------



## D. Paul (Jun 16, 2009)

A.J. said:


> Gomarus said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this thread was going to be about brother Winzer.
> ...



I thought it was regarding Dr. Matt. Where's HE been?


----------

